
Althea: A decentralized, automated, and open source ISP - jkilpatr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWDxS4tKYOI&feature=youtu.be&t=14516
======
jkilpatr
Slides (with detailed speakers notes)
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1izRgUr-Tm-
ixnqpd7NGW...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1izRgUr-Tm-
ixnqpd7NGWyiLgcAzXfPas1JmdFp25-yM/edit#slide=id.g4d520bbfbc_0_5)

